# Freshly Roasted...Do they need to rest (De Gas) before use?



## arjxh56 (Jun 29, 2013)

I was just reading a few sites and there are many people saying that freshly roasted beans should rest for a few days to de gas before being ground and used for espresso.. Is this correct ???

For example, i copied and pasted this quote: "Keep in mind, you should never brew espresso with beans that have been resting less than 4-5 days from roast - the degassing process is incomplete, resulting in excess bloom (the gas foam that forms on freshly brewed coffee) that interferes with the espresso brewing process"


----------



## arjxh56 (Jun 29, 2013)

Spoken to Rave and the guys have confirmed that the above statement is correct.. Another lesson for me 

I was hoping to enjoy the coffee today but it will now be a treat for monday morning ........


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Just as an experiment why not try a shot using the fresh beans, then notice the difference why you start using them after 5-7 days. The difference should be easily identified, don't just take peoples word for this try the experiment.

Knowledge is power lol

ian


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I brew anything over 4 days. Sometimes 3 if I'm desperately out of supplies and can depend upon bean.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I brew as soon as one day post roast. It's not as if it doesn't taste nice! If you want to try it, try it. It may well taste and pour slightly better in a few days.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Brews best after 3 days but if you use the beans before that, they won't taste bad just you'll find them a bit 'lively'!! You will see a difference if you try them but it's down to personal taste too!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I've not tried espresso making (yet?) but I leave the beans a minimum 2 days from roasting to grind and drink (aeropress). I tried one lot straight after roasting and the flavours were not there. Certainly, most beans (it does seem to vary) have considerably less aroma within at less than 48 hours since roasting


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I find that if I don't let them rest, the crema doesn't form properly and dissipates really quickly.

Usually for me, the crema is like microfoam, but if the beans are too new, the crema is more like dish soap......

Something like that?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

It does vary from bean to bean I have just started on a 1kg bag of Rave Signature blend and after recommendations on here have let it rest for ten days, and it tastes all the better for it.


----------

